# Kompakter Profibus-Tester für die Basis- und Langzeitdiagnose



## IVG Göhringer (28 Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag,

bei den verfügbaren Mess- und Diagnosetools für Profibus hat 
bisher eine *einfache Lösung* für die Basis- und Langzeitdiagnose 
gefehlt. 

Diese Lücke füllt nun der von IVG Göhringer neu entwickelte 
*Profibus-Quick Tester P-QT 10.* Das kompakte Diagnose-Modul 
wird hierbei an einer beliebigen Stelle auf den Profibus gesteckt. 
Es ist nicht größer als ein gewöhnlicher Profibusstecker und 
arbeitet völlig rückwirkungsfrei. 

Kritische Zustände wie Fehltelegramme, Telegrammwiederholungen 
und Diagnosemeldungen signalisiert das Modul über eine LED. Der 
potentialfreie Relais-Ausgang wird als Meldesignal auf den Eingang 
einer Steuerung gelegt. Anhand der Diagnose-Ergebnisse kann über 
weitere Maßnahmen zur Optimierung der Profibus-Installation 
entschieden werden. Dies könnte zum Beispiel die Anschaffung von 
Mess- und Prüfgeräten, die Vermessung des Bussystems durch einen 
Dienstleister oder eine permanente Busüberwachung sein. 

Die Experten von IVG Göhringer mit ihrer über 10-jährigen Erfahrung 
unterstützen Sie hierbei zielgerichtet.







Gerne beraten wir Sie in allen Fragen rund um Profibus, Profinet 
und AS-Interface.


----------



## Markus (29 Oktober 2010)

darf man wissen was das ding kostet?


----------



## IVG Göhringer (29 Oktober 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> darf man wissen was das ding kostet?



Gerne. Der Listenpreis ist 399,- € netto.


----------

